# Afraid of color



## Codergirl (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, hoping someone can direct me to an iPad app that will let me try out different colors of paint for my living room via downloaded pic. Also any advice on buying living room carpet? I don't want to see vacuum cleaner marks or foot prints, something that will last and not show wear. Thx.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Part 1: www.lmgtfy.com (we don't do that here)

Part 2: Berber, your choice of color(s)

DM


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

for # 1. looks like most of the paint vendors have apps. find your favorite paint store and see if they have one.

for number2, I'd go with hardwood and a rug. probably a wool rug. sorry I can't help you with the carpet choice, I'm not much of a carpet guy.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Benjamin Moore's all the time. Sherwin Williams has a nice one too. You can upload and mask your own photo or use one in the collection that is already masked and looks similar.

In my color consulting work I use Color Impact a lot for exploring color and relationships. You can try it for free but a license will set you back $40-50 as I remember. www.colourlovers.com is a good site for color scheme ideas. 

Have fun. No need to be afraid of color!


----------

